# 00 altima sometimes wont reverse



## JonnyM (Oct 17, 2017)

Just bought a 00 GXE 2.4 auto. Drives well. Seems maintained well. Has the weirdest problem. Occasionally (very rarely in a blue moon), reverse wont engage. It'll either rev and not move or it'll rev and slowly back up (almost like riding a clutch in with manual). It seems to mainly do it when it's nose down on a hill. On flat ground, the other 99% or the time it works flawlessly. New fluid, filter and solenoid didnt fix it. Any ideas? Thanks in advance


----------

